# Replace Ariens 11528LE with Honda HS828?



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm thinking of replacing my old Ariens 11528LE (926102) with a used Honda HS828 (wheeled) for sale near me. My hope is that the Honda will be a little easier to manage. The Ariens is a big machine and quite heavy. 

Any advice on whether the Honda will be easier to move around? I'm in New England so we get pretty good snow amounts if that helps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda is a very well made and reliable snowblower.

I think the Honda will be a lighter machine and better balanced.

I can see two things that you may not like though,
1. Power to with ratio 11.5 to 28 vs 8 to 28 (if the 11.5 is hp).
2. The axle on the Honda is solid, it is excellent for traction but it's a bit hard to turn compared to a machine that has a differential or steering system.

Me, I love Hondas and I'd say go for it, but I don't want you to be disappointed with the fact that it is not easier to handle because of the solid axle. 
Quality-wise, YES, go for it, just check it real well specially augers and auger housing for wear......


----------



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks YSHSfan! 

The trigger on my Ariens that is supposed to make it easier to turn (I think) has been frozen a long as I've owned it so It's almost like having a solid axle. The lighter weight will be nice. Even if it's got a bit less HP I'd rather make more passes with a lighter machine than less passes with a machine that wears me out. The Honda is on CL for $700. That SEEMS like a good price based on other CL ads in the area for the same/similar machine. I'm hoping to be able to sell my big Ariens to defer some of the cost of the Honda.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$700 for a good used HS828WA/WAS is a good price, just as I suggested before give it a good check. Hydrostatic transmission will make you very happy if what you currently have is a friction wheel transmission. There are plenty of of happy HS828s owners including myself (but I prefer track units).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you buy it, the very first thing that you need to do (besides uploading a picture to the forum) is add side skids to protect the auger serrations and housing, it also makes the unit ride smoother


----------



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

This is the CL post which has some pretty good pictures:

https://worcester.craigslist.org/for/6319311328.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me, and it has electric start, head light and heavy duty side skids. I say, GO for it.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

As for the axle on the around, had the same issue on my 1027LE but Ariel’s made a kit to add the newer auto turn differential the new ones came with, now it turns easier than my old 6/22 I keep for a backup, of the Honda turns out not so good when you see it maybe the kit on yours will be a option.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

just in case you decide on this option I found a link for it for you.
GENEUINE ARIENS GRAVELY 72601300 KIT, AUTO DIFF. AXLE RETROFIT [ARN][72601300] | eBay


----------



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

Unfortunately, the Honda got sold before I got over there. I guess it WAS a great price. :-(

I'm still going to sell the big Ariens as it's way more machine than I need for my current driveway. I got it when I lived at the top of a large, long hill and I was a bit....eh hem...younger. Any suggestions on something to look out for in the same category as the HS828? I'm in New England and so we get pretty good snow amounts but, the driveway is completely flat.

Thanks for all the helpful advice so far.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Brian Sargent said:


> Unfortunately, the Honda got sold before I got over there. I guess it WAS a great price. :-(


Try this one.

https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/d/honda-snowblower-hs828/6319066056.html










The same AD had a $700 listing a few days ago due to a "leaking" fuel shut off valve (he must have fixed it).

It seems in good shape except for the tires which are expensive to replace (but I've seen a few with those tire, I guess they work ok) , try to negotiate it down to 700-750. 

I've been following this listing, it started at $1200, came down to $700 with the fuel leak and is at $900 now. Chances are he will negotiate down (Just be cautious as you may know when dealing on CL).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that looked like a good 828. too bad you missed it.

most of the 828's I see have ground down teeth on the augers and damage on the bottom of bucket, so much so that you can't adjust the scraper plate.

the 828 was made between 1992-98 I believe and then the 928's came after so if I were you I would look for a hs928. There may still be people moving out of the snow area or upgrading to a new honda.

I just found a pretty good 928 real cheap. it just needs a good cleaning and service. the people were moving and just wanted to get rid of it.

with patience the deals can be found.


----------



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

Someone a couple towns over is selling a Husqvarna 10527STE for around the same price as the Honda I missed. I don't know much about the model and haven't found much on it yet. Not sure if this would be just as "bulky" as the Ariens I'm looking to replace.

https://worcester.craigslist.org/for/d/husqvarna-10527ste-snowblower/6321758480.html


----------



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

Hmmmm... I never really considered a NEW snow blower thinking that anything in the $700 +/- range would be junk. In the old days Toro used to make pretty good power equipment. Are they still making decent stuff? I saw this 24" Toro Powermax on the HD site mixed in price-wise with all the other less expensive units.

Toro 24 in. Powermax 724 OE 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37779 - The Home Depot


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

buyer beware.

know what to look for or bring someone that does and then buy them dinner for saving you tons of money.

donyboy73 has a good video on you tube on what to look for when buying a used snowblower. lots of good advice here also. do your homework.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> buyer beware.
> donyboy73 has a good video on you tube on what to look for when buying a used snowblower. lots of good advice here also. do your homework.


Here is the video


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ...the 828 was made between 1992-98.


Don't mean to get too involved in details, but the 828 started in 1991 (I have one). This may help in trying to identify when a machine was built, for parts, for value, etc.

A distinguishing element to the 91s is the gear-shift style knob for the change lever (shift lever), then the lack of auger bracket to the bucket. This would be the HS828 TAS, then the HS828K1 TAS/A came out in 1992 and the change lever went to the slim style that is prevalent on all the Honda 2-stage blowers. The HS828K1 TAS/A still did not have an auger bracket.

The HS828K1 TAS/B incorporated the auger bracket sometime in 1992.

Robert may correct me on any of the above, but after looking through the planopower.com and boats.net sites, you can piece things together.

Take it with a grain of salt...FWIW...:smile_big:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Don't mean to get too involved in details, but the 828 started in 1991 (I have one). This may help in trying to identify when a machine was built, for parts, for value, etc.
> 
> A distinguishing element to the 91s is the gear-shift style knob for the change lever (shift lever), then the lack of auger bracket to the bucket. This would be the HS828 TAS, then the HS828K1 TAS/A came out in 1992 and the change lever went to the slim style that is prevalent on all the Honda 2-stage blowers. The HS828K1 TAS/A still did not have an auger bracket.
> 
> ...


thanks for clarifying. I have seen a lot of 828's around here but have never seen one with the auger bracket. that was a great improvement.

i was looking at the plano site to see when they were built. don't know what k1 means or the TAS ( i think it means tracked with electric start?)

maybe we should have a sticky on the Honda forum translating all these numbers and letters. I call Honda customer relations to find out when a honda I'm interested in was built.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> Don't mean to get too involved in details, but the 828 started in 1991
> 
> A distinguishing element to the 91s is the gear-shift style knob for the change lever (shift lever), then the lack of auger bracket to the bucket. This would be the HS828 TAS, then the HS828K1 TAS/A came out in 1992 and the change lever went to the slim style that is prevalent on all the Honda 2-stage blowers. The HS828K1 TAS/A still did not have an auger bracket.
> 
> ...





orangputeh said:


> thanks for clarifying. I have seen a lot of 828's around here but have never seen one with the auger bracket. that was a great improvement.
> 
> i was looking at the plano site to see when they were built. don't know what k1 means or the TAS ( i think it means tracked with electric start?)
> 
> maybe we should have a sticky on the Honda forum translating all these numbers and letters. I call Honda customer relations to find out when a honda I'm interested in was built.


From [email protected] at another post:

_FYI, Honda snow blowers don't have 'model years' like cars. Instead, they use a version code called a K-number. The K-number bumps up when any significant changes are made. So the very first ones made are called K0, and other than the new ANSI-mandated muffler cage, there have been no changes, so all HSS models are still at version K0. At some point, there will probably be a K1 version, and you'll see the 'K1' on the I.D. sticker as part of the full model name. If you don't see a K-number on the sticker, it is a K0 version. 

Examples:

HSS724AAT = K0 version, since "K0" is not on the I.D. sticker.
HSS724*K1*AAT = K1 version, when/if that model is ever built. 
HSS724*K2*AAT = K2 version, when/if that model is ever built.

A model can remain at a K-number/version for many years. Or, some models can increment many times. Example: HRR-series lawn mowers are at version K9, and were first launched 10 years or so ago. Some EB-series generators are at version K1, but have been built for over 20 years. 

• HSS724's s/n are SABA-1XXXXXX
• HSS928's s/n are SADA-1XXXXXX
• HSS1332's s/n are SAFA-1XXXXXX_










I vave seen a good amount of HS828 wheeled and tracked and have NOT seen yet one that would have a transmission support bracket, but if you look at parts diagrams for HS828 some do list the bracket ([email protected] may be able to clarify the year or model when they started incorporating it).

:blowerhug:


----------



## Brian Sargent (Sep 27, 2017)

So I think unless it gets sold out from under me like the Honda I'm going to go new and grab a leftover Ariens Compact 24 from a local dealer. They've marked it down to $749.

https://worcester.craigslist.org/grq/d/authorized-ariens-snow-blower/6327060533.html


----------

